# MN Coyote/Fox Hunting



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone hunts these in MN around the Hennepin/Wright county areas. Behind my friends house, you can hear them yelp and we saw one one night. We could hunt there, but it is close to a housing developement. Who cares, they have called cops about geese falling from the air before and nothing has happened yet. How about in Wright county. We have some land out there and while bowhunting, we saw a few fox. The land is mostly farmland around there with some woods and swamps. Thought it may be fun to try hunting them. Just wondering if anyone has any info around this area, or suggestions to help findout if there are any around.


----------



## coyotehunter73 (Jan 9, 2004)

I would think that as long as you have permission to hunt wherever you will be hunting, that there would definately be yotes in the area. You can get more information on locations that are open to public hunting by purchasing PRIM maps from the DNR. I started hunting yotes last year, and have yet to call one in while hunting. It is very difficult to find places to hunt around the metro area that aren't already bombarded by coyote hunters. Also, make sure that it is legal in your area to discharge a firearm. Most cities within the metro area have some sort of ordinances against discharging firearms. I see yotes quite frequently where I live, but I can't hunt there.

:sniper:


----------



## mattmn (Apr 8, 2004)

I hunt in Wright county and the best advice I would have is find out who farms the land you are hunting on or near and ask them if they have seen any, and where. I was just talking to the guy that farms my friends farm this last weekend and after he told me where he thought a den may be, I was able to find the den in under a half hour. (unfortunately it doesn't seem to be used currently)
Just about any farmer will be more than happy to help you find coyotes around his land.


----------

